# ZW-L For Conventional and Legacy Control



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

As I have mentioned in some other posts I am in the process of having an S gauge layout professionally built. we are at a decision point on track power. One of the criteria is to be able to operate Gilbert engines conventionally and modern Legacy engines on each loop of track but at different times. I have this ability on my current layout using the MRC O-27 Dual Power transformers. the Legacy engines run with the Cab 2. To run a conventional engine I use the MRC tethered remotes to set the track voltage to zero, put the conventional engine on the track then run it with the MRC remote. All the Legacy engines stay parked since the Legacy signal is still on the rail. Only downside is the Cab 2 does not control the conventional engines.
For the new layout it looks like the ZW-L, 6-37921, Will do the same thing and use the Cab 2. The voltage output of each throttle can be controlled from the Cab 2 per the instructions. This seems to eliminate the need to use a Power Master Bridge, 6-24729. We currently have 10 Power Districts on the layout as designed requiring 3 ZW-L's. My question is am I misunderstanding the new ZW-L's capability?
One more thing, remember this is S gauge so it is two rail. The layout has three reverse loops in the plan but I do not intend to use them in conventional operation, only with Legacy engines. This makes it simpler to automatically control the reverse loops.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You are correct, the ZW-L is fully controllable from the Legacy (or TMCC) remote for all channels. You don't need any PowerMasters or bridges if you power the whole layout with ZW-L transformers.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks John, I really appreciate the independent expert confirmation. Somehow this solution just seemed too easy. Lionel is about to sell three more ZW-L's.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

GRJ, The layout builder now has the two ZW-L's, it turns out we only needed eight track power districts. The current stumbling block is functionality of the new STM2. Lionel has yet to upload a users manual and the layout builder has had direct discussion with Lionel without an answer. We also submitted the question to talk to us but so far no reply. the question is will the STM2 work with Tortoise machines controlled by ASC2's in constant voltage mode? Should you come across any information beyond what is on the Lionel website I would really be grateful if you could let me know.
The other concern is schedule. The STM2 shows December delivery but I do not have the highest confidence in their ability to meet published schedules.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I haven't seen anything about the new STM2 either, but I have to agree that meeting the shipping schedule is not exactly a sure bet.


----------

